# 2 female gerbils scottish borders



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Arthurshiel rescue centre 07581878393 or PM me.
Location: St Boswells, Scottish Borders
Number of animals: 2
Sex: Female.
Age(s): 8 weeks 
Name(s): None. 
Neutered: No. 
Reason for rehoming: Accidental litter 
Will the group be split: No.
Other: One pink eyed white female and 1 black female


----------

